# Lawn Boy All Wheel Drive



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I've been very happy with this purchase already. The all wheel drive barely makes it a workout. 
Also you know you're a dorky lawn guy when your sons like to clean their mower next to you and you're representing a lawnforum sticker.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

He needs a sticker too Dad!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> He needs a sticker too Dad!


Ah. There was only one small sticker with the shirt order. I'll mail him one tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > He needs a sticker too Dad!
> ...


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Nice! :thumbup:


+1


----------

